# Indian 8/18/12 a.m.



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got out trolling at 6:30 a.m. and 1st eye in the boat at 6:45. It was 18.5" and had something deformed in it's tail section. Trolled another hr and saw speedy and his boy out there and they pulled out a nice one as soon as I got up to them.Trolled around there for a spell and zilch.Headed back to that 1st spot and pulled out #2 at 16". Dry spell again and finally got #3 at around 9:15 a.m.,which was 18".

Sunrise craw took #1 and chart craw took the other 2. Lost 1 bait. Water Temp:75


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I better hurry and get the bugs worked out of my kicker while they are still biting. Nice job as always 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Have you lost count for the year? I'm thinking you have got to be close to 200 for the season. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> Have you lost count for the year? I'm thinking you have got to be close to 200 for the season.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Check out his signature line.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice catch Saugmon! 

Those remind me of fishing up north of the boarder.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Me and the boy got out there at 0630 also. First fish of the day was a 28 " 9.8 lb Carp. It hit the bait...the red craw bomber. The fish Saugmon saw me get was a 20.5-20.75 inch eye on chartreuse craw. I could not stretch it to 21....I tried (the heads are a little ifo the start of the tape in the photo).. he weighed 2.82. then NOTHING...lost two chartreuse craws...broke rod tip...typical day. went in a tour. Hooked up in front of old field. Did not see fish. acted like decent eye. Lost it trying to get hayden awake to reel it in. I should have put the boat in neutral. Picked my second up over on the south bank where I had picked some up early in the season it was a 17-17.5. Super nice weather. Hardly any boat traffic. I sure marked a lot of fish sitting on the bottom. They seemed to be in tight clusters. If I did not have the boy, I might have trolled all day hoping to pick some of here and there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Northern1 said:


> Check out his signature line.


Tied the 2006 boat totals record with #278 keepers.That's not including the 100+ keepers that we threw back and a couple 300+ dinks.

That deformity of the belly on the center eye at the 11" spot looked like it had a broken spine in it's youth.Very hard to fillet that section because the center of that spot was bone buildup.Also had to trim off some brown discoloration around that area,so the fillets have a hole in them. Still nice and firm with no foul smell.

Nice Eye speedy.Almost a FO. I've never had a carp nail my cranks but have snagged quite a few,and even in the 20# range!! None this season. I had to be home today by 11 a.m.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Ya... signatures don't show up on mobile... had to log on with the laptop... 278! thats a great season!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Speedy, Your eye was a tad short,but that carp more than qualifies as a FO!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Got on the water at 6:00 from Blackhawk. Lots of boat traffic, but I didn't mind it as long as they keep some distance. I think it stirrs up the fish. First fish was in the boat by 6:15. It was a 16"er. Got it on a sunrise craw. Caught a white bass, then a catfish in the next hour. Trolled over to Pew and didn't get anything, so I made a run to wolf, then up to oldfield. In the middle of those two, got another nice 16" eye at about 8:00pm on the nest robber. Trolled for a bit longer with no success. Called it a day when it started getting dark at 8:30. 

Marked the fish I caught and hit the spots immediately after I caught them. No feeding frenzies. It seems like the ones I caught were 'stragglers' but at least they are beginning to bite again. Water temp was 75.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Probably going to get out sometime Tuesday to get some eyes. I want to see if they are actually turning back on, or if it was per chance that I picked a couple up the other evening. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Northern1,

The last two times definaltey not the same numbers as july, but the fish are much bigger...I guess it is a trade-off. If it is just me, I don't care either way, but I like the good action when I take someone with me. Plus, to me, to big ones are to big a filet. I like the 16-17's. You can batter them up as one piece. BUT, those big fatties sure fight hard compared to the early summer ones. Now that I can play my IPOD through my boat stereo, if I added a coffee machine, I could troll for days!!!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got the inside of the boat cleared out,carpet vac'd and shampoo'd. All that darn dried catfish slime and boy did she stink!! I haven't called it quits this year like I usually do this time of year!!

Fish Fry for my daughter's 5th B-day on Sep 15 at 1:00 p.m. Anyone neaby at the time is welcome to stop by and enjoy some deep fried saugeye!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

speedyr said:


> Northern1,
> 
> The last two times definaltey not the same numbers as july, but the fish are much bigger...I guess it is a trade-off. If it is just me, I don't care either way, but I like the good action when I take someone with me. Plus, to me, to big ones are to big a filet. I like the 16-17's. You can batter them up as one piece. BUT, those big fatties sure fight hard compared to the early summer ones. Now that I can play my IPOD through my boat stereo, if I added a coffee machine, I could troll for days!!!!


You're going to have to find a "theme song" that gets the fish going. I'll tell you what, if I had an iPod in my boat, my wife would actually come out and fish with me!


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

my stereo has a input for auxiliary. I just plug it in. My neighbor gave me the stereo. Makes the day fly buy. Well worth it. No stereo, buy some ipod speakers.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

There is an old song about indian lake?


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

TomC said:


> There is an old song about indian lake?


"Indian Lake is a scene you should make with your little ones"

Indian Lake by the Cowsills


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember the song well, and thought of it many times when I was out on the boat alone at our home lake... Haven't been on the lake but maybe an hour total in the last few weeks, but did go out on Saturday the 18th like the rest that posted here. Sorry didn't get to post sooner...wife had surgery this week and I just got back off the road so it was hectic, but I had similar results Saturday. Seemed to be an exceptional day for August trolling. Tried jigging in a chanel from 7am till about 7:30 and then figured it's just too early for that, so hit the main lake trolling. Went by Chippawa..nothing, headed to Pew...nothing. Then took the stroll down to Wolf, and right between Pew and Wolf, to my surprise I got a fatter than normal 16 1/2" on the moss back craw. Went a bit further and decided to head back over the same area. In almost the same exact spot I got a 22 1/2" fat pig...best one of the season for me, and on the same bomber as the first. That was about 9:15, and about 45 minutes after the first one. Needless to say I decided to hammer that spot for a while longer. No more hits for quite a while, so I trolled back across to Blackhawk and quit for the day. The big one was sooooo good on the grill Saturday evening. Wife loved it! Going to try Friday am solo, then Saturday with my first mate. I'll try to post sooner this time, especially if I have luck, I'll let you guys know what's working if I figure it out! My bomber supply is cripplingly down after some of the late summer shallow water snags. Hope I don't have to experiment with other lures.....


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Countryfisher, I'm going out Friday am. Im taking a buddy out. I'll be in the alumacraft. If you see us, say hey.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

country fisher--did you put in at blackhawk about 630 am. I moved my boat so you could put in because mine did not start right away? You asked me if I was trolling bombers....


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Speedyr...that was me. Nice to have met you! Hope to see you out there again. Getting ready to do it again. Northern1... if I see you I'll say hi. I'll be solo in the old creme colored Sea Ray.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Same two you. I saw you a couple times over by wolf/pew too.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Got out on the water at 6:30 with my buddy. The water was perfectly calm and 75 degrees. Got the first 16'' eye between blackhawk and pew. Got a few white bass on bandits after that. Got the second 17'' eye on mossback craw at blackhawk. My buddy didn't have one fish in the boat and it was 10:00. We started to troll in, then wham, he hit a 6 lb flattie. Great morning on the lake! Both eyes were speedy-size eaters. Didn't see your post till now, countryfisher. I'll look for you from now on!

On a side note, it seems like whenever I take people out, they get skunked. My propwash rod tears the fish up, but side rods are getting shut out, no matter what lures I have them try. I even give my guests the "hot" lures to get them fish. Sometimes, it just doesn't work. Makes me feel bad...but, I gave him most of the fish, so it was a win-win for everyone


----------

